
Python Interview Problem – Parsing CSV Files - mjhea0
http://www.realpython.com/blog/python/python-interview-problem-parsing-csv-files/#.U4pbZTAmf-Q.hackernews
======
iandanforth
There are several mistakes here. The biggest is not answering the speed vs.
memory question up front. Why read in all the data at once when this problem
can be solved with a for loop? If the csv's are huge, you need to at least
think through the impact of loading them into memory. If speed is your primary
goal then showing you know about Pandas or at least Numpy would be preferable.
If you then choose to implement the comparison by hand, great, but in the
every-day case, knowledge of shortcuts can be the difference between a
productive programmer and a slow one.

